# Juan Manuel Marquez v Floyd Mayweather Jr - 9/19/2009 HBO PPV



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Juan Manuel Marquez 49 W 4 L 1 D 36 KOs vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr 39 W 0 L 0 D 25 KOS

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

welterweights


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Mayweather will win this one but i really want his stupid azz to loose..


----------

